# Favorite Tunes



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

What are your all-time favorite "non-classical" tunes?

Mine has got to be "Summertime" by none other than George Gershwin. So, that's clearly non-classical...

Another one would be The Midnight Cowboy movie theme. It is so post-climatic you just feel like lying down and dying. Which I often do.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not sure about "all-time" favourites, but a few that I'm currently attached to are:

Nkosi Sikeleli Africa (national anthem, chorus & orchestra, arr. George Fenton)

Sophiatown is Gone (Miriam Makeba)

Just an old fasioned girl (Eartha Kitt)

Ol'man River (Paul Robeson)

The Boatman's Dance (Willard White, bass; Graham McNaught, piano) 

The Foggy Foggy Dew (Philip Langridge, tenor, Graham Johnson, piano)

Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd The Wall)

O Waly, Waly (Kathleen Ferrier, Phyllis Spur, piano)


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

They would be too many to mention. A few off the top of my head:

Greensleeves (which could be considered classical I suppose)
The Tryst (old Scottish folk song set to the poem by William Soutar)
Scarborough Fair 
Now Be Thankful (as written and performed by Fairport Convention)
Morning Has Broken
Almost any melody from Ian Anderson's pen.

Well, I guess I'm into folk melodies. I didn't realize that until I started thinking about it.


----------



## charismajc (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh Shenandoah!
Hey Jude
Moon River
National anthems in general. I guess if you're picking a tune to represent your country, you may as well pick a memorable one.

Just a few that came up. The funny thing is that most of the music I like, classical and non-classical, have pretty simple or unremarkable melodies.


----------

